# Sheltie lost Devon 9/11



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

PLEASE PASS IT ON - SHELTIE LOST IN MODBURY AREA, DEVON
Sheltie (Sable & white bitch 2 years old) lost in Modbury, Kingsbridge, Devon.
She has been hit by a car so could be seriously injured. Please contact me if anyone sees her in the area, she is very timid and will not come to anyone apart from her owner (who is relentlessly searching for her). Reward offered for helpful information leading to a safe return. any info please contact mobile 07766910117 Please, please help to find her, Many Thanks


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

i hope she's found soon


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

cross posted on another forum. Hope she's found soon.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Crossposted.

Link to Dog lost DogLost - Lost: Sable And White Sheltie Female In South West (PL21)


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Cross posted. I've got friends in that area so hopefully someone will of seen her.


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

This poor dog has been found fatally injured.

RIP Little girl


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh that's a shame. RIP girl.


----------



## Kazastan (Sep 2, 2011)

???

Just seen this on FB posted by South Moor Vets with a picture

Ellie has just been found safe and well. Amazingly after being hit hard by a car... on monday night she was only suffering from a minor cut on the leg. She was found down by bowcombe bridge. Thankyou to all who have searched so hard for her.See more
by: South Moor Vets


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

confused ???


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Jugsmalone said:


> confused ???


So am i!

From Dog Lost:

2011-11-10 13:51 Jackie So glad to see that this little one is doing so well after what she has been through...looking forward to the update...xxx

2011-11-10 11:52 DogLostpoochpal-Regional Co-ordinator South West I have spoken to the friend of the owner who registered this little girl. She has had an awfull time, clipped by more than one car but luckily picked up by a vet but then escaped while getting her out of the car. After searching day and night for her the owners are now back at the vets with her and amazingly she does not appear to be too badly injured. Look forward to an update when she is finally back at home. X

2011-11-10 07:35 BaileyP Our sheltie forum reported last night that this little one has been found fatally injured. RIP little girl. xx


----------



## nany2204 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thankyou to all who have searched so hard for her.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how sad for all concerned xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks like the initial report was incorrect and she is ok - thank goodness:



> 2011-11-10 20:52 digbysmum
> So pleased this young lady has been found. Stay safe now xx
> 2011-11-10 18:16 BaileyP
> Never have I been so glad to have read the wrong information on a forum!!! So happy she is safe and will be ok.
> ...


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad to hear she has been found.


----------

